# sea foam



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

So as normal when ever I buy used car ( audi TT 225hp)
I tend to dump a bottle of sea foam in the intake!
So can i do this with a turbo in the path? and do I have to worry about it eating any of the plastic?


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

I have used it with no ill effects... The way I did it was to warm up the engine (take the car out and run an errand or two), disconnect the vac line on top of the throttle body, connect a spare length of hose to the port and drop the other end into the can. Start the engine - it will die pretty quickly,then crank it over for a couple of seconds (it won't restart). Check the level in the Sea Foam can - it's probably sucked up 1/3 to 1/2. Reconnect the vac hose, and let it sit for 20-30 minutes before starting.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

all sounds good but i was thinking of letting it run the full length from the turbo forward to clean the turbo of oil and the inter cooler


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (AceOfSpades)*

Don't do that.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

Yea I wouldn't run the seafoam through your turbo or intercoolers. If you want to clean the intercoolers just take them off and use a ton of brake clean!


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

You'll never get it through your intake tract like that, and it will just puddle in the intercoolers. 
Like A4 said, if you want to clean your intercoolers, take them out and pour mineral spirits or paint thinner in them and slosh it around for a while.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (edgy)*

sloshy sloshy, dump it out, repeat until nothing brownish comes out. Then you're all god to go! But that seafoam would never ever make it close to getting into the engine.


----------



## AceOfSpades (Feb 26, 2003)

so vac line on top of the throttle body is the place to be!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (AceOfSpades)*

I've always wanted to seafoam am too much of a pu$sy


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I've always wanted to seafoam am too much of a pu$sy









That ish worked GREAT on my VR6 when I did it. Smoked out the whole neighborhood.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_I've always wanted to seafoam am too much of a pu$sy









me too


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
me too









x3


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

I ran that crap on my 94 honda civic........lol. I've also used it on my buddies 89 accord that had no oil left in it, just gobs of sludge....It worked wonders!! We were hoping it wouldnt work, but unfortunately It did. 
Dont have the balls to try it in my audi. The other day I was in at the dealership getting a key cut and saw an a4 1.8t smoking like hell from one of the lif stations. So I asked the service writer if they use seafoam, his reply was "hell no, that things just got a blown turbo"


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

x4


----------

